# Secure radio for no reason



## victrix (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi.

I know there are many threads connected with this already, but they often seem to revolve around people putting in wrong codes and disconnecting batteries.

We were driving along in our Almera Tino with a CD playing happily. I reached down to try and raise the volume and it wouldn't alter. Then we tried every radio control in turn and nothing worked. It then started saying SECURE in green on the screen and the CD continued playing even with the ignition off and the key out!

Then the CD ended and the radio now appears unresponsive. We only bought the car 2nd hand a few weeks ago, have not had the battery or radio changed or messed with a code. It simply stopped working mid-route. I don't see how this can be linked to the battery or code since it was happily playing away one minute and then secure the next and we hadn't done anything.

We've got a four hour drive on holiday in a couple of days and I'd really like to have a stereo for it.

Any ideas? Will leaving the power on for a few hours really make any difference as some threads seem to suggest?

Cheers

Si


----------

